# New in Figueiro



## Palawan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello everyone.
We have just arrived in Portugal and are starting a new adventure in Figueiro dos Vinhos area. We would love to hear from any expats in the area who would like to say, Hello.
I am originally from the UK but have lived in Asia for 12yrs with a brief stay in South America in between, my wife is from the Philippines where we ran a small beach resort for 5 yrs...

Hope to hear from you..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Palawan are you safe??? has the fire affected you


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Palawan are you safe??? has the fire affected you


+1 Please let us know that you are safe Palawan.


----------

